# Tv Auxiliary Fuel Tank



## Justman

Howdy! Just added an auxiliary fuel tank to my Silverado. While towing, 26 gallons of fuel goes pretty quickly. I typically have to stop for fuel at least once, but sometimes twice during a normal days driving. I imagine that many of us don't necessarily like pulling into a gas station in an unfamiliar place while towing, hence my rationale for adding an auxiliary tank. After a lot of research and user opinion browsing, I decided on the 37 gallon model from RDS. Seems to offer the best combination of range, price, and weight. Based on a combined capacity of 63 gallons of fuel, I figure a full tank(s) would allow me to drive as far as I would want to in a single day. When I need to fill up, I can un-hook at a campground, go fill up, and then be ready to go the next morning.

Has anyone else added an auxiliary tank to the TV? Any tips, tricks, or "gotchas" you can pass my way?


----------



## hautevue

Just take into account the added weight of the fuel and the tank itself. You added the 37 gallons of fuel in the aux tank (about 260 pounds) plus the weight of the tank itself. Allow for that.


----------



## clarkely

Justman said:


> Howdy! Just added an auxiliary fuel tank to my Silverado. While towing, 26 gallons of fuel goes pretty quickly. I typically have to stop for fuel at least once, but sometimes twice during a normal days driving. I imagine that many of us don't necessarily like pulling into a gas station in an unfamiliar place while towing, hence my rationale for adding an auxiliary tank. After a lot of research and user opinion browsing, I decided on the 37 gallon model from RDS. Seems to offer the best combination of range, price, and weight. Based on a combined capacity of 63 gallons of fuel, I figure a full tank(s) would allow me to drive as far as I would want to in a single day. When I need to fill up, I can un-hook at a campground, go fill up, and then be ready to go the next morning.
> 
> Has anyone else added an auxiliary tank to the TV? Any tips, tricks, or "gotchas" you can pass my way?


Congrats!!! I put a 40 gallon tool tank combo from RDS in.......I Love it!! I now have 76 gallons!! Love the range, can drive all day and simply pull over to use bathroom!!

I have a very small minor leak and or burping that occurs when i fill it to the max and drive around with out having the valve open to let it drain down. I used a coiled up extra length of hose for my tank to breathe....... I believe it is either burping up through my filler neck or at caulk around gauge, it just gets damp with diesel around the fill area.

I know some have simply taken the air expansion and ran a hose down through the bed for if it burps......... You could take a hose to a catch can or bottle for any burping.......

Enjoy!!

One i got is this



  


model # 72775, 40 gal., L = 55", w = 20", h = 19"; tool box width = 48", depth = 10"


----------



## WWH

I added a 50 gal Transfer Flow.

Everything is automatic and it is a DOT approved tank that has been crash tested.

With 85 gallons of fuel I have plenty of range.


----------



## JMAC

As I have an 05 that I may trade in the next few years, I will wait to install on my new truck.

Some issues I have heard with the Chevy is the fuel gauge doesn't know how to react with the extra fuel and with throw a check engine light. You could recalabrate the control module if you have EFI Live or similar product to fix this...

I assume you used the RDS fittings that came with the unit. Are you pleased with their performance?

Good luck.


----------



## clarkely

JMAC said:


> As I have an 05 that I may trade in the next few years, I will wait to install on my new truck.
> 
> Some issues I have heard with the Chevy is the fuel gauge doesn't know how to react with the extra fuel and with throw a check engine light. You could recalabrate the control module if you have EFI Live or similar product to fix this...
> 
> I assume you used the RDS fittings that came with the unit. Are you pleased with their performance?
> 
> Good luck.


I am pleased......... i had some fittings from a fellow outbacker







and just got the one other part i needed as i had fuel line already in my possession as well.

Very Pleased with RDS!! I needed a fitting quickly, called them and they got it right out, very nice folks, appears to be a small business or at least a small business attitude.

my friends gauge did not work on his 2008 when filling while driving........... mine has worked on my 2011. It hasn't screwed anything up.


----------

